# HAUNTED RADIO: ahs, hhn, leslie vernon, universal monsters, bye bye man, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Universal Orlando's Halloween Horror Nights, Bye Bye Man, Dracula, The Mummy, Leslie Vernon, American Horror Story, and more!!

Then, we review season one of 'Stranger Things' and then we give you our list of the top ten horror television series. All of this and so much more on the March 1 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-030117.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

